
Ask HN: Anyone in NYC area want to hack? - the_impossible
Hi there! I&#x27;m tired of being a cog in the machine. I&#x27;m going to attempt the impossible here on HN: find a co-founder.<p>If you are in the NYC area and aren&#x27;t entirely repelled by the idea of starting a startup, are an exceptional programmer, and want to get together with other exceptional programmers and build stuff for fun to see what happens, read on.<p>It&#x27;s not all about tech in a tech company of course. People, sales, and determination matter. One key seems to be working well together as a team, committed in a shared partnership. Another is trust between co-founders who will be practically be married to each other. And playfulness, and audacity to try crazy ideas out to see if they&#x27;d work, which is practically what hackers do anyway.<p>Don&#x27;t like being told what to do? Here&#x27;s a chance to start something your own and run the world by your rules.<p>Post here or shoot me an email. It&#x27;d be nice if you mentioned a hack you are playing with and other awesome stuff you&#x27;ve done.
======
orthoganol
Well, that's a clickbait title.

It should be "Seeking CoFounder in NYC".

~~~
arihant
Exactly. I thought someone wants to organize a Hackathon, or something.

~~~
the_impossible
There will be hacking. Hacking won't be the first thing that happens though. A
problem with hackathons is you can't have them in someone's apartment.

------
solipsism
Shouldn't you say something about who you are, a hack you're playing with, and
some of the other awesome stuff you've done?

~~~
eevilspock
That would take all the "im" out of meeting the impossible, wouldn't it?

------
nej
Assuming you are serious and not here to troll, I would suggest checking out
Founder Dating ([http://founderdating.com](http://founderdating.com)). I don't
have any affiliations with the company though I am a member and it's a very
active community and the website helps connect people together to build
something together.

------
smith-kyle
I'm DTH

~~~
curiousDog
You're a Distributed Hash Table? :-)

~~~
sarciszewski
Down To Hack, I'm assuming.

I've frequently been asked if I'm DTF by nearly-strangers on local chatrooms.
:(

------
dylanjermiah
Who are you? What are your skills? What's the idea/s?

------
zeeshanm
This may be the craziest idea that ever worked! In any event, shoot me an
email. I am always open to help fellow entrepreneurs out in any way I can.

------
quinnliu3
[https://github.com/WalnutiQ/wAlnut](https://github.com/WalnutiQ/wAlnut)

~~~
ardavanmet
interesting project

------
krat0sprakhar
Always up to meet interesting people. Drop me an email (in profile) and we'll
get together.

------
jlg23
Please excuse my bluntness, but who are you trying to troll?

a) You ask for somebody to marry you (your words) but don't tell anything
about yourself.

b) You don't present a single hint of _your_ ideas but ask what your potential
significant other can offer (to stick to your metaphor).

c) Every "exceptional programmer" is good at analysis - my analysis of your
post lead to a) and b).

Edit: By no means I want to deter you from pursuing your goal, I'm really just
trying to give useful feedback wrt your post.

~~~
zeckalpha
Ideas don't matter. Execution does. OP gave a taste of their opinions on
execution. Seems sufficient to me.

~~~
dylanjermiah
Ideas do matter, there are a lot of useless ideas. Good ideas _alone_ don't
matter if you can't execute.

Either way it's helpful to know what field OP wants to work in, especially
when trying to find a cofounder.

------
redwood
Figure out how to make burritos and a proper salsa bar?

